# January Acquisitions



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Sigh. Here I am starting yet another month's acquisitions thread.

Dillard's was having a decent sale today, so I picked up a pair of PRL thinsulate-lined gloves and a couple pairs of lambswool argyles. I was going to get some argyles at Brooks, but my local store had sold out already.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

In Srivats' recent thread on briefcases AlanC made the exceedingly generous offer to send his damaged Atlas bag to anyone who was willing to pay shipping. I was certainly willing to take Alan up on such a great offer. Here's a pic of Alan's bag when new and the water/mold damage done a couple of years later. I don't mind the damage, especially since it's only on the bottom of the bag. Should be a nice contrast to my Filson 257.

Thanks for your generosity, Alan!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Great, Cards! With some pecards and lexol, you'll be good to go.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^^FYI, the bag has been treated with Leather Therapy in order to arrest the mildew. Further treatment certainly wouldn't hurt it, though.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

I like bags with a bit of wear on them......nice exchange.

By benmn at 2011-01-01

7-fold 55 wool/45 silk by Seaward + Stearns.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Great looking tie - I'm not sure I've ever seen a seven-fold emblematic

There's been a fair amount of talk recently about grenadines so I couldn't help myself when I spotted this vintage Brooks on eBay. Also grabbed a gray/silver silk knit while I was at it.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Brooks just notified me that my color 8 LHS, along with some Supima OCBDs, are winging their way to my house.

My first pair of new shells, I'm excited.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I have a couple of these vintage BB striped grenadines, and would absolutely love more. Yours is the first one I've seen other than mine. I really like your pattern. It encourages me that there are more out there.



Cardinals5 said:


> There's been a fair amount of talk recently about grenadines so I couldn't help myself when I spotted this vintage Brooks on eBay. ..
> https://i.ebayimg.com/10/!B+,,92gBmk~$(KGrHqV,!i0EzNqw7wFPBM+l3iLn9g~~0_3.JPG


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

DrMac said:


> Brooks just notified me that my color 8 LHS, along with some Supima OCBDs, are winging their way to my house.
> 
> My first pair of new shells, I'm excited.


you should be! use the break in procedure and post picture of maiden voyage


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> you should be! use the break in procedure and post picture of maiden voyage


I've read extensively on The Method. Is this what you mean, or is there a separate break in procedure?


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> you should be! use the break in procedure and post picture of maiden voyage


I've read extensively on The Method. Is this what you mean, or is there a separate break in procedure?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Uncle Mac just means you should walk around your house in new shoes for a couple of days to make sure they fit properly before taking them out on the pavement.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Uncle Mac just means you should walk around your house in new shoes for a couple of days to make sure they fit properly before taking them out on the pavement.


Ah, I see. Thanks for that. I do plan on making sure they fit, as I have very skinny heels and am worried about the Barrie last working for me.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

DrMac said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks for that. I do plan on making sure they fit, as I have very skinny heels and am worried about the Barrie last working for me.


If you are referring to your previously mentioned pair of LHS loafers, they are not made on the Barrie last. They are made on the similarly wide in the heel Van last.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Bill's Bullard pants and wide wale cords. that Bullard fabric is stiff stuff.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

joenobody0 said:


> If you are referring to your previously mentioned pair of LHS loafers, they are not made on the Barrie last. They are made on the similarly wide in the heel Van last.


Oops, yes I posted incorrectly. In any event, we'll see how they do.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got a similarly shaped foot, DrM, and recently bought a pair of LHS. The heel might slip at first, until the leather relaxes, even if they're a good fit.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

A club cummerbund with no pleats, fancy that.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

DrMac said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks for that. I do plan on making sure they fit, as I have very skinny heels and am worried about the Barrie last working for me.


your lhs is on the van last which is slightly smaller than the barrie last. you may need to use an inner sole for the shoe to work for you. keep us updated


----------



## tradfan207 (Nov 4, 2010)

Scored these Florsheim Imperials Longwings on the bay for cheap. Will probably need resoling, but look to be in decent shape.









Also picked up a BB Makers white OCBD.

I am done for the month.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

A few great ebay scores: a beautiful pair of black Alden shell NSTs, a navy J Press Grenfell Made in England Baracuta-type jacket, and a nice Atkinsons Irish poplin tie.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

New 'gator belt from a favorite ebay store


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^^Beutiful belt Rambler.


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

Posted these in the footwear thread - scored these for $235 earlier tonight by sheer luck - Kudu Indys!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Thrift run in lieu of football-watching earlier this evening, following a day of studying. I'm quite happy with the results, though they come from only two stores out of the seven I visited - the rest were busts. It's been awhile since a run yielded almost nothing but things that go in my own closet! 

Canali sweater (I don't want to hear it, it's a plain, staple solid colored sweater!)
Zegna shirt (this thing is like a flannel shirt, most un-Italian shirt I've seen from Zegna)
Oxxford hanger 
HSM GT hanger
AE MacNeils in burgundy calfskin, 10.5 EEE but they fit me fine, probably due to the extra width.
Most importantly: a J. Press OCBD, the first Press item of any kind in my closet! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Vineyard Vines belt from New Year's holiday in New Orleans.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Ahh, you got the jacket I had my eye on. A great deal. Enjoy.



swb120 said:


> A few great ebay scores: a beautiful pair of black Alden shell NSTs, a navy J Press Grenfell Made in England Baracuta-type jacket, and a nice Atkinsons Irish poplin tie.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I couldn't pass up the Brooks Ease Seperates on clearence to replace my moth eaten Sunday Meeting suit. 

I'll see how it goes...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alas, this past weekend, like a moth to a flame, I found myself sucked into the local BB outlet by the allure of a navy, shawl collared cardigan, to be had at a bargain basement price. Then to compound the transgression and acknowledging that while my intent was pure, perhaps my will was not, when I resolved for 2011 to avoid unnecessary purchases, late yesterday afternoon I found my evil alter-ego orderinga pair of RM Williams Kingsvale lace-up boots, in chocolate Kangaroo hide (seems to be the Aussie version of a chukka boot)!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

You must report on those kangaroos, Eagle. I had a kangaroo golf bag years ago, and remember thar it was light, soft and durable. And do try to forgive yourself for blowing out your resolution in less than a week :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, I will pass on my impressions. However, the Kingsvales are a made to order boot and the RM William's factory is closed for the entire month of January. I was told advised by Bridgette of the Stitching Horse Bootery (www.bootsonline.com) that it would be late February or early March before my order would be shipped. ...and the exquisite agony of the wait begins!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Chromexcel Indy boots.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^ Those are _you, _Dragoon (or so I imagine). Enjoy!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> ^ Those are _you, _Dragoon (or so I imagine). Enjoy!


The Kudu Indys have already taken a good beating. These will be kept as nice "going to town" boots. : )

I sure would like some shoes made on this last, they fit my foot perfectly.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> Chromexcel Indy boots.


Great boots!
Chromexcel for me this month as well, Norwegian split toe from Leather Soul.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

love that BB grenadine!!! amazing


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

fiddler said:


> Chromexcel for me this month as well, Norwegian split toe from Leather Soul.


Brilliant NSTs, Fiddler, maybe the nicest use of chromexel I've seen.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Just received some Bill's Cramerton Twill khakis. Very impressed so far.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've just become a slave to fashion  Always wanted to try a pair of Gucci bits and just bought these from Steve.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

A pair of Florsheim shell gunboats in a color I've never seen before - a dark brown. What's the proper name for this color? Cigar?


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Although I posted last month that I expected to get them while it was still December, the Alden chukkas in Kudu didn't work out for size and had to be returned. The replacements arrived this week and fit perfectly. What a great boot!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Filson Weekender sweater*

I just ordered a navy Filson Weekender sweater. From what I can see, Filson has discontinued this model as it is not in the current catalog. Found this one at Solomon Outfiters in Colorado. It seems to be a high quality merino wool with good turnback cuffs that keep out cold. One of my pet peeves these days is sweaters which are not finished with well knitted cuffs.
Tom


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

frosejr said:


> A pair of Florsheim shell gunboats in a color I've never seen before - a dark brown. What's the proper name for this color? Cigar?


They are #8 ... but faded to a really nice brown. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Two of the most interesting emblematics I've come across on today's thrifting:

Tools:









Garlic:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Thrifted two nice jackets today. Both darted, but what the hell.

Lands End Harris Tweed. 3 patch pockets.



















Alexandre of London houndstooth. Ignore the wrinkles



















Finally, JPress Burlington knot. Pre SF vintage.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

My thrift finds

Southwick - needs sleeves shortened









BB - needs sleeves shortened and lapels re-rolled









Southwick - needs sleeves shortened









Troy Shirtmakers for H. Stockton









Wanted this ($1,000)

Bought this ($30) - close enough for horse shoes and hand grenades


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Two of the most interesting emblematics I've come across on today's thrifting:
> 
> Tools:
> 
> ...


As a Bermuda "onion", I'd love that emblematic onion tie. Might I ask who made it?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

The tool tie is off the hook.



Trip English said:


> Two of the most interesting emblematics I've come across on today's thrifting:
> 
> Tools:
> 
> ...


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Courtesy of Cardinals5 via the exchange, this Southwick flannel suit, which fit like this right out of the shipping box:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Incredible, Orgetorix! Beautiful suit.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> Courtesy of Cardinals5 via the exchange, this Southwick flannel suit, which fit like this right out of the shipping box:


Wow! Looks great, Orgetorix - and the tie is a perfect choice.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

^^Wow! That's a great suit, Orgetorix. The cuffs are perfect, too.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Courtesy of Cardinals5 via the exchange, this Southwick flannel suit, which fit like this right out of the shipping box:


looking very nice


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

srivats said:


> They are #8 ... but faded to a really nice brown. Congrats on the purchase.


Thanks! They fit great and are an interesting color. I love vintage Florsheim in 12B/C/D, in case anyone finds any more.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> Courtesy of Cardinals5 via the exchange, this Southwick flannel suit


Nicely done to both buyer and seller!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Great suit, Orgetorix! 

Nice find with the overcoat, C5. (I know you've been needing some outerwear...)


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> Wow! Looks great, Orgetorix - and the tie is a perfect choice.





straw sandals said:


> ^^Wow! That's a great suit, Orgetorix. The cuffs are perfect, too.





mcarthur said:


> looking very nice





frosejr said:


> Nicely done to both buyer and seller!





AlanC said:


> Great suit, Orgetorix!


Thanks, all! I'm very happy with it. Props to Cards for offering a great suit at a great price.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Brilliant NSTs, Fiddler, maybe the nicest use of chromexel I've seen.


Thank you. Sadly, due to the recent heavy snow fall and temperature rise, it looks like I will have to keep them boxed until spring.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I just received one of straw sandals' suits, an interesting and unusual grey twill with patch pockets. Good fit, happy to have it.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Lucked out with no competition for these on Ebay:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Nice acquisition. How's the shell on those? I have a pair of Nettleton shell lhs and the shell feels much thicker than Alden or AE, but that might just be my imagination.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^You're battin' a thousand, O!

I picked up a pair of used (black semi-brogues). I'll try to post a picture later.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

AlanC said:


> I picked up a pair of used (black semi-brogues). I'll try to post a picture later.


And here they are:


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

^Nice find, and a good shine! The brogued tongue is an odd feature though.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Used some of the Christmas money and took advantage of the BB 50% sale to pick up the cardigan I have been lusting after since it was released...


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

So far only a new navy blazer and some underwear from BB. The month is not out yet though.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

It's been a good month or so (mid-December to mid-January). 

I sold 4-5 pairs of shoes that I don't wear and picked up a pair of Brooks Brothers monk straps (which I had previously owned, sold, and regretted selling) and a pair of unlined chukkas in sand suede (which I had wanted for quite some time). Sold three sportcoats that I don't wear nearly enough and picked up an Attolini 3/2 navy blazer in cavalry twill. Sold a navy duffle coat and bought a navy Barracuta harrington and a navy Sterlingwear peacoat. And finally Sold 8-10 nice-but-patterned dress shirts and bought one plain white buttondown from Kiton.

I think I came out ahead (for now). I'd still like to get a blue pinpoint oxford and a brown herringbone sportcoat; hopefully I can find a good price on the latter as fall/winter clothing ends up on deep discount.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Ravello LHS


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Those are drop-dead gorgeous, Dragoon. I think I might have to start saving up for a pair.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Dragoon said:


> Ravello LHS


enjoy wearing
use the break in procedure


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, I made a pre-new year resolution to take december off from any big purchases, so I made up for it this month:

As of late:
7 ties at the Nordstrom sale (needed to add some blues to the collection)
Pair of ties from Mack
4 shirts from the local shirtmaker
5 shirts from Moderntailor.com
Park Aves from the sales forum
Cashmere Hickey overcoat at the Nordstrom Sale

And then ebay.....
Burberry's navy pinstripe DB

BB Tie









Talbott Tie









Oxxford Suit 

























Hickey Charcoal Windowpane (not me in the photo, seller's photo)

















Another Oxxford suit; this one in a brown/copper windowpane


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

^ Nice Oxxfords. I am assiduously trying to pretend I haven't seen the ones that rabidawg is selling in the thrift exchange.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh, and I forgot to add the sportcoat from you (spectacular btw, just got to get it to fit now...and an HF I got from Dorji (which is a beautiful 8-9oz).

Thanks. These are both very recent models as evidenced by the tags, and are Oxxfords #2 and #3 to the collection. My first is what led me to these. I have sloping shoulders and fat biceps, so while I love buying new from the Wizard, I end up with creases below the shoulder pad on the arm that simply can't be corrected. My first Oxxford fits exceptionally after only minor tailoring, and while labelled a Super 100s, it has a softer hand than most S150s I've felt. 

I'd really like that tie with the last Oxxford, but I doubt ISW will get off it.

If they're your size, they'd be a great pickup!!! I'd jump on the pinstripe, but I just purchased a nearly identical pinstripe HF from another member.

PM me your measurements, I might have some things at home for ya...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

You have rewarded yourself handsomely for your Abstention. What a haul. I particularly like the glen plaid. Oxxford/Tripler is quite the label!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Press brown cord sport coat (pics to appear in WAYWT) and a "Flying Toasters" emblematic from the thrift store.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

After buying a new vehicle just before Christmas I swore to myself not to spend any unnecessary money in January -- so of course I bought a camel hair sport coat last week. Ah well, it was the though that counted.


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

Alden for H Stockton Snuff Suede Boot


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Does H. Stockton have a decent selection of Alden shoes?


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

Not really. They probably have 8-10 different models.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

A bunch of RTK shirts from sierratrading post. quite happy with them, especially considering the prices.



Other than that, thinking of putting a bunch of stuff up on on the trad exchange to help clear the closets a bit


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Enron said:


> Alden for H Stockton Snuff Suede Boot


i like your boots. enjoy wearing


----------



## tradfan207 (Nov 4, 2010)

Pair of AE Black Thayer Monk Straps on the Bay


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

L.L. Bean Signature chamois cloth shirts


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

^
Great choice, the non-signature version is my go-to weekend shirt october through march.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a couple of those as well. The signatures are much softer and not quite as thick. I wish they didn't bump the price up considering they're not made in USA. I got them for $39 after the Bean gift card and now they're up to $59 before promotions.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

A nice new Ebay haul:
Wool jacket with suede elbow patches by Brenner's


















Stafford wool houndstooth pants










RL Wool/Cashmere trousers


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I couldn't help myself. It's cold in Connecticut, and this Brooks Brothers shearling coat looks beautiful:


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

^ Wow. Beautiful coat.

Ordered these backordered rabbit fur-lined deerskin gloves from LL Bean in December and they just arrived. I don't REALLY need them but they sure are nice, so I'm turning to the best enablers on the internet for support. I think they're totally sold out as the product page has vanished from Bean's site.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

As January is my birthday month I expect to get some nice items from myself and others. So far I've gotten 4 pairs of BB wool trousers. Two of which were wool flannel in solid navy, and charcoal herringbone. The next is 1 tweed pair and a tan pair in a lighter weight wool than the first two. Got them from the BB outlet here for $45 each, they may not be as good as the regular line, but for that price I don't mind.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

SS: superb, will last a lifetime +

Chaim: great looking gloves, can't have too many gloves.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

chiamdream said:


> ^ Wow. Beautiful coat.
> 
> Ordered these backordered rabbit fur-lined deerskin gloves from LL Bean in December and they just arrived. I don't REALLY need them but they sure are nice, so I'm turning to the best enablers on the internet for support. I think they're totally sold out as the product page has vanished from Bean's site.


Consider yourself enabled. I have put off glove purchases all winter to order some bespoke Chester Jefferies gloves. An ice storm was bearing down on us, so I picked up a nice pair of Boss gloves at Nordstrom last night....they were well needed this morning. Can't have too many gloves!! Nice pickup!


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Ooof...January has been tough.

3 pair LL Bean "Double L" chinos in khaki, dark khaki and cement
3 BB OCBD in white, pink, yellow
Alden 986 LHS color 8 (from H.Stockton in ATL)
Alden/JCrew 405 "Indy" boot from reseller on Ebay

Also bought 2 BB suits 12/26/10 during their big online sale.

Red


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Two new pair of Aldens - Flex-Welt tassle in dark brown suede and the replacement BB LHS for the six month old pair that failed on me:


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

Can I make it three pair of Aldens in two posts? I just got my chromexcel Indy boots from Shoemart - my first pair of Aldens, and a perfect fit right out of the box on my first try. Clearly, I've found my superpower. Unfortunately, I'm going to be without them for a couple more days while a local cobbler adds a topy sole.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

^ Why do you ned topy on the Neoprene-cork sole?


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

fiddler said:


> ^ Why do you ned topy on the Neoprene-cork sole?


 Interestingly, when I went to see my local cobbler, he talked me out of it. I wanted something a little better in winter weather than the stock soles, but not as aggressive as a commando or lugged sole, but he convinced me that a rubber topy wasn't going to make much of a difference over the neoprene cork.


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> i like your boots. enjoy wearing


Thanks. I actually have decided to turn them loose. I think the Plaza last is perhaps too narrow for my foot. They are a tad uncomfortable. Also I think the Plaza may not be for me; its a little dressier than the stuff I usually wear (chinos and dark jeans). And just doesn't look quite right. Another case of "Looks great on the shelf, but not so much on me" I think I should just stick with the Indy.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

ds23pallas said:


> Two new pair of Aldens - Flex-Welt tassle in dark brown suede and the replacement BB LHS for the six month old pair that failed on me:


Like the flex welt suede tassels - where did you end up finding a pair?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. It is not constructed of shell cordovan; nor is it of Tweed, of any design; it cannot be called Khaki, referring to it's color or fabric design; and it's collar cannot be buttoned down but it did/does reconnect me with these fora. So it must be some sort of Trad...a Dell XPS 8100, to replace an aging HP that gave a final 'Cyber-gasp' and went T*ts-up!


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> Like the flex welt suede tassels - where did you end up finding a pair?


Hi Cards,

I posted a while back that I was interested in an unlined pair but those are rare as hen's teeth so I figured I would "settle" for the normal production, lined Flex-Welt. I then learned that they had been phased out of production so I had to hunt around a bit. Moulded Shoe in NYC had a pair and they sent them north of the border for me.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Enron said:


> Thanks. I actually have decided to turn them loose. I think the Plaza last is perhaps too narrow for my foot. They are a tad uncomfortable. Also I think the Plaza may not be for me; its a little dressier than the stuff I usually wear (chinos and dark jeans). And just doesn't look quite right. Another case of "Looks great on the shelf, but not so much on me" I think I should just stick with the Indy.


can you return the boots for full credit?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

My first alden acquisition for 2011 - unlined chukka boots (leydon last) in dark brown suede. They are *so* comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^You're going to love those.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Boy, they look comfortable on my computer screen! Enjoy.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

srivats said:


> My first alden acquisition for 2011 - unlined chukka boots (leydon last) in dark brown suede. They are *so* comfortable right out of the box.


i like your suede chukkas! enjoy wearing and remember to use the break in procedure


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

AlanC said:


> ^You're going to love those.





MidWestTrad said:


> Boy, they look comfortable on my computer screen! Enjoy.


Thanks folks! Alan, I was envious of your snuff suede ones, but I am glad I got the dark brown. I have a pair of barrie lasted lined chukkas (tan color) but these leydon lasted chukkas fit MUCH better. I am probably going sell my tan pair -- I'll offer them on the trad exchange soon.



mcarthur said:


> i like your suede chukkas! enjoy wearing and remember to use the break in procedure


Thanks uncle! Do you own a pair too?

I don't think these need any breaking-in at all -- they feel like a well worn pair right out of the box! It is the magic of flex welt. I am a complete convert.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

srivats said:


> My first alden acquisition for 2011 - unlined chukka boots (leydon last) in dark brown suede. They are *so* comfortable right out of the box.


Great acquisition, Sri - the flex welt is indeed very comfortable - slipperesque


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Florsheim Yuma in shell cordovan. Presumably from the 1998 run of the Yumas. For future shell Yuma hunters, the soles say "Genuine cordovan upper" and the model number is: 316632. There is no mention of "Imperial" or "Royal Imperial" anywhere on the shoes so searching for those terms won't turn them up.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Cards, very nice and unusual!


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

srivats said:


> My first alden acquisition for 2011 - unlined chukka boots (leydon last) in dark brown suede. They are *so* comfortable right out of the box.


srivats,

How would you describe the Leydon last, compared to say the Barrie last? My local Alden shop has the snuff suede and thanks to your post I may wander down there at lunch to try them on. I, too really like the Flex-Welt series. Great comfort and the oiled soles seem to last a long while.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim Yuma in shell cordovan. Presumably from the 1998 run of the Yumas. For future shell Yuma hunters, the soles say "Genuine cordovan upper" and the model number is: 316632. There is no mention of "Imperial" or "Royal Imperial" anywhere on the shoes so searching for those terms won't turn them up.


Never liked the Yuma, but even a hater has to admit those are awesome!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

listening to everyone ooo and ahh about the comfort of their flex-welts has convinced me that I must try a pair, and I'm thinking I'll try the lhs-looking one in soft calfskin. Has anyone tried this model? How does the copley fit compared to the van (I go down a half-size in van)?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Cards, I think they're fabulous, and like AP and Mac, I'm not a big fan of that style. Beautiful patina. Are they unlined?


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> listening to everyone ooo and ahh about the comfort of their flex-welts has convinced me that I must try a pair, and I'm thinking I'll try the lhs-looking one in soft calfskin. Has anyone tried this model? How does the copley fit compared to the van (I go down a half-size in van)?


Rambler,

The Copley fits true to size, and was described to me (before my purchase) as "similar to the Aberdeen last with a bit more toe room". I would not disagree with that statement.

I have both the bit loafer (Van last 9.0D) and the tassle loafer (Copley last 9.5D) on the Flex Welt and enjoy the comfort of them both. I don't think you would be disappointed.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys - obviously they're not for everyone, but I really like them. Rambler - they are lined, but not nearly as stiff as other lined shell shoes I have.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm, The month is half over and I've acquired quite a bit
5 BB suits, 3 madisons and 2 golden fleece, All late model, All thrift
8 BB OCBD thrift
AE park ridge from Nordstroms sale
2 pair BB made in Italy thick wool trousers new-thrift
1 BB vintage sack seersucker suit in mint condition -trift
J peterman hacking blazer thrift
Alden perf captoes thrift
Ollie sweeney bespoke for harolds medallion thrift
Vintage BB tweed herringbone sack that will need some TLC from my sewing machine, But will be well worth it. Thrift
Vintage Kastinger Mountaineering boots with red laces thrift
Prada chelseas
DJP chelseas
A really cool HArris tweed in a tailored fit with new suede pockets and green felted collar

There is more but I can't seem to place. I should start taking pics of some of this junk


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

ds23pallas said:


> srivats,
> 
> How would you describe the Leydon last, compared to say the Barrie last? My local Alden shop has the snuff suede and thanks to your post I may wander down there at lunch to try them on. I, too really like the Flex-Welt series. Great comfort and the oiled soles seem to last a long while.


ds23, the leydon lasts fits true to size in my experience. Go 1/2 size up or 1/2 width up from your barrie size (depending on how the barrie fits you). I am wearing these chukkas at work today and my feet are in heaven.

Cards, those yumas are unusual ... I'll wait for your fit photos on the footwear and WAYN threads!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I found the Leydon to run narrow. I couldn't wear a 9.5B (my "normal" size), had to go to a 9.5C.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

srivats said:


> My first alden acquisition for 2011 - unlined chukka boots (leydon last) in dark brown suede. They are *so* comfortable right out of the box.


 I also picked up a pair of these this month and have been finding that the top/back part of the boot (that would hit at the point nearest to the back of my calf) is a little stiff/painful to walk in. Have you worn these fairly frequently so far? Are you finding anything similar?



AlanC said:


> ^I found the Leydon to run narrow. I couldn't wear a 9.5B (my "normal" size), had to go to a 9.5C.


I agree; I went with an E width here and I am thankful that I did.



AlanC said:


>


Also picked up the same leather band that AlanC purchased in 09/2009 for my Seiko 5 (which is also exactly the same as his).


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

srivats said:


> Thanks folks! Alan, I was envious of your snuff suede ones, but I am glad I got the dark brown. I have a pair of barrie lasted lined chukkas (tan color) but these leydon lasted chukkas fit MUCH better. I am probably going sell my tan pair -- I'll offer them on the trad exchange soon.
> 
> Thanks uncle! Do you own a pair too?
> 
> I don't think these need any breaking-in at all -- they feel like a well worn pair right out of the box! It is the magic of flex welt. I am a complete convert.


let's have your review after several wearing


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

nerdykarim said:


> I also picked up a pair of these this month and have been finding that the top/back part of the boot (that would hit at the point nearest to the back of my calf) is a little stiff/painful to walk in. Have you worn these fairly frequently so far? Are you finding anything similar?
> 
> I agree; I went with an E width here and I am thankful that I did.
> 
> Also picked up the same leather band that AlanC purchased in 09/2009 for my Seiko 5 (which is also exactly the same as his).


If possible, can you let me know where you got your band? I have a Seiko 5 and would love to get a band like that for my watch. Thanks.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I used Global. Proprietor, I believe, is named Amy. They're great; no complaints.

Band is made in USA, very nice, etc. Only problem I had with it (and I think Alan may have had a similar problem) was that the parts of the strap that are closest to the watch are a little bit bulky and put a little bit of pressure on the spring bars. I'm sure things will break in a bit, though.

This is mine:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Karim, you show remarkably sophisticated taste.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

^I dig that Seiko.

I found an interesting shirt today at the local Salvation Army. It's a Sero for the Yale Co-op. I'd never seen this label before (and thought that Gant was the supplier for the Co-op?) It's a great looking shirt - thin red and white striped with a point collar.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Sero is the equal of, and pretty much contemporary of Gant (the old Gant).


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't get me wrong - I'm a big fan of Sero, and have been lucky enough to find a few ocbd's in my size on eBay. I'm just surprised that this is a Yale Co-op version considering all the hullabaloo about the Gant models:

https://www.ivy-style.com/true-blue-gant-returns-to-yale.html

Anyway, my new shirt is pretty great. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Liked them both; bought both:

Plaza Last:









Barrie Last:










And for rainy wear, I bought:









And since the Made in England Baracutas were on sale (would really love one in Olive):


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

These arrived on Friday but I didn't get a chance to unbox and photo until tonight. My first Shoemart Seconds. Thanks to interlockingny for the tip on availability, and thanks to Shoemart for the extra January Sale 10% off and their usual great customer service - I can't say I'm planning to stock up in advance of the price increase any further, but I never thought I'd get these brand new for that price! Now if only they'd get some whiskey longwings in 11D/11E... :devil:

Cigar Shell Longwing Bluchers, 97894 Seconds - the flaw in these is probably a combination of a) some discoloration under a "blucher" on one shoe, shown in photo #2 but invisible once laces are on, and b) a bit of extra leather on one "blucher" - pictured below in photo #3. Planning to remove this with some very tiny very sharp sewing scissors soon, and they'll be perfect!


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


>


If you don't mind me asking, who made these for Orvis? As well, are you pleased with them?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I took advantage of the 10% sale and picked up a pair of Alden 403 boots.

Not sure I'll keep them though, the cromexal looks a bit off to me.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Mississippi Mud said:


> If you don't mind me asking, who made these for Orvis? As well, are you pleased with them?


I don't know - I'm not a big enough connoisseur to know my English makes - the numbers are all printed on the inside, not handwritten, if that helps. 

They actually shipped without laces and I'm still waiting to get those before I can really try them of. I wear a 9.5 and ordered a 9 and I think they will be fine (I plan on wearing with thin wool socks, i.e., dress socks - not heavy wool socks). Many people on the Orivs site said to order a full size down, but my foot may be odd as I wear a 9.5 in all Aldens including Barrie which most people say to go down .5 in size. They seem well made and I have a pair of cap toe, pebble grain Loake boots which these suprass in fit (not as wide) and quality.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

^ A great success. Kudos, also, on the linens.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Trip English said:


> ^ A great success. Kudos, also, on the linens.


Agreed with Trip. Great deconstructed WAYWT post. Your bedspread looks like my shower curtain.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

TheWGP said:


> These arrived on Friday but I didn't get a chance to unbox and photo until tonight. My first Shoemart Seconds. Thanks to interlockingny for the tip on availability, and thanks to Shoemart for the extra January Sale 10% off and their usual great customer service - I can't say I'm planning to stock up in advance of the price increase any further, but I never thought I'd get these brand new for that price! Now if only they'd get some whiskey longwings in 11D/11E... :devil:
> 
> Cigar Shell Longwing Bluchers, 97894 Seconds - the flaw in these is probably a combination of a) some discoloration under a "blucher" on one shoe, shown in photo #2 but invisible once laces are on, and b) a bit of extra leather on one "blucher" - pictured below in photo #3. Planning to remove this with some very tiny very sharp sewing scissors soon, and they'll be perfect!


nephew,

cigar lwb look very nice. enjoy wearing! remember to use the breaking procedure


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A lot of drool-worthy shoes on this page!


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, all. I can tell that Shaggy Dogs are going to be addictive.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

just scored this Brown/Green tic Tweed off of Ebay today, by Hasting and Smith


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Two purchases from O'Connell's: First, a brown fedora. My girlfriend--who bought me a tweed bucket hat for Christmas--was with me at a coffee shop one day and noted another man's fedora. "You should get a hat like that," she said. And so I have.

Second, a minor purchase: a Kent folding pocket comb. Until today, I owned neither a hairbrush nor a comb. No longer: I really dig this little thing.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> 
> cigar lwb look very nice. enjoy wearing! remember to use the breaking procedure


Thanks Uncle! You'll be pleased to hear I just now saw your post.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Alden horsebit loafers
BB black alligator belt
Haspel 3/2 gray/white seersucker jacket
Alan Paine yellow shetland - thanks, Sporto55!
No-name beige cable-knit shetland


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden horsebit loafers


Are these the Cape Cod or the Flex-Welt bit loafers?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

ds23pallas said:


> Are these the Cape Cod or the Flex-Welt bit loafers?


Cape Cod


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I got a pair of these at Tassels, the local Alden dealer


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AldenPyle said:


> I got a pair of these at Tassels, the local Alden dealer


i like your cap toes. enjoy wearing. remember the break in procedure


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> i like your cap toes. enjoy wearing. remember the break in procedure


What is the break-in procedure?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

^^Walk around the house on carpet the first few times to make sure you can return them if the fit's not right.


----------



## zbix (Dec 12, 2010)

2 Beautiful SC exactly my size made by a local tailor
2 mid 90's BB OCBD
BB cords


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

TheWGP said:


> Now if only they'd get some whiskey longwings in 11D/11E... :devil:


I'll make you a deal...I'll stay away from the shell longwing seconds if you leave me the LHS seconds in my/our size.

In all seriousness, that's an incredible pick-up. Well done.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I took advantage of the 10% sale and picked up a pair of Alden 403 boots.
> 
> Not sure I'll keep them though, the cromexal looks a bit off to me.





Sir Cingle said:


> Two purchases from O'Connell's: First, a brown fedora. My girlfriend--who bought me a tweed bucket hat for Christmas--was with me at a coffee shop one day and noted another man's fedora. "You should get a hat like that," she said. And so I have.
> 
> Second, a minor purchase: a Kent folding pocket comb. Until today, I owned neither a hairbrush nor a comb. No longer: I really dig this little thing.





Cardinals5 said:


> Alden horsebit loafers
> BB black alligator belt
> Haspel 3/2 gray/white seersucker jacket
> Alan Paine yellow shetland - thanks, Sporto55!
> No-name beige cable-knit shetland





zbix said:


> 2 Beautiful SC exactly my size made by a local tailor
> 2 mid 90's BB OCBD
> BB cords


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^

The BB alligator belt hasn't come in yet, but here's the rest and some other things I didn't mention

Alden bits









Shetland sweaters









HSM Gold Trumpeter houndstooth flannels









Haspel 3/2 gray/white seersucker jacket









PRL wool challis, BB black label glen plaid, LE navy silk knit


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm focusing on culling the collection, but couldn't resist this oatmeal colored Drumohr cashmere cable knit Shetland. Scottish cashmere is truly as soft as a baby's butt.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Wisco said:


> I'm focusing on culling the collection, but couldn't resist this oatmeal colored Drumohr cashmere cable knit Shetland. Scottish cashmere is truly as soft as a baby's butt.


My level of ignorance with regards to the minutia of apparel is legion, but I always thought cashmere came from a goat, and Shetland from a sheep. Am I incorrect in my belief?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Yes, it seems Wisco is using "Shetland" to mean, perhaps, a style of sweater. I would assume he's referring to a long sleeve cable knit crew neck.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden bits


Those look great, Cards. Did you consider the Flex-Welt version at all? I ask because I have both the Flex-Welt and Cape Cod version. Both offer great comfort (the Flex-Welt more so), but to my eye the Cape Cod gets the nod for looks.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

AlanC said:


> ^Yes, it seems Wisco is using "Shetland" to mean, perhaps, a style of sweater. I would assume he's referring to a long sleeve cable knit crew neck.


Correct sir. My apologies for the confusion.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Cards, I really like that yellow Shetland. Who's the maker?


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Cards, those are great bit loafers. I've never been a particular fan of the bit loafer, but, having seen yours, I'm beginning to rethink...


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got a pair of the Alden bits in chocolate brown that I don't wear nearly enough. They always seem to be too dressy for khakis and not substantial enough for fall/winter. I'd like to see how other people wear them as a source for inspiration.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

ds23pallas said:


> Those look great, Cards. Did you consider the Flex-Welt version at all? I ask because I have both the Flex-Welt and Cape Cod version. Both offer great comfort (the Flex-Welt more so), but to my eye the Cape Cod gets the nod for looks.


Didn't consider the flex-welt since I got these on eBay, but I would still have purchased the Cape Cod since they have the "correct" toe box stitching for bits.



straw sandals said:


> Hey Cards, I really like that yellow Shetland. Who's the maker?


Alan Paine. I'll be wearing the sweater later today so I'll snap a pic for the WAYW thread - it's quite a lemony yellow.



Sir Cingle said:


> Cards, those are great bit loafers. I've never been a particular fan of the bit loafer, but, having seen yours, I'm beginning to rethink...


They fit a good niche spot for me - I wanted a cognac-colored loafer with a bit of a difference.



CMDC said:


> I've got a pair of the Alden bits in chocolate brown that I don't wear nearly enough. They always seem to be too dressy for khakis and not substantial enough for fall/winter. I'd like to see how other people wear them as a source for inspiration.


I guess the bits can throw people a curve, but I wouldn't consider these particularly dressy. I wore them with chinos yesterday, would wear them with a casual suit in the summer (should be great with seersucker/pincord), and would even wear them barefoot with shorts.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

My Sorels (finally!) arrived. These are really a completely different beast than Bean Boots, and I think will serve my purposes well as real deal snow boots.

Here's a test drive in the snow still in the front yard:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> My Sorels (finally!) arrived. These are really a completely different beast than Bean Boots, and I think will serve my purposes well as real deal snow boots.
> 
> Here's a test drive in the snow still in the front yard:


is that real snow? if so, do you need a higher boot?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

mcarthur said:


> is that real snow? if so, do you need a higher boot?


That is real snow, but it must be creating an optical illusion because it's not really very deep, just a few inches.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Was the fit true? I recall uncertainties regarding Sorel sizings. They look nice, but that isn't, really, the point. I trust they are warm.



AlanC said:


> That is real snow, but it must be creating an optical illusion because it's not really very deep, just a few inches.


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

*Sighs* spent wayyy too much this January, but as we all know one has to strike when the deals present themselves. For example, stopped by R. Bryant Ltd. in Colonial Williamsburg last weekend and picked up a Lone Pine leather "Route 66" jacket for half price. Also got a Brooks Brothers bomber on ebay, a new pair of Jack Purcell "Johnny's" in navy, and an Aston leather messenger style briefcase from Sierra. The joys of materialism )


----------



## Lieutenant (May 17, 2007)

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^
> 
> The BB alligator belt hasn't come in yet, but here's the rest and some other things I didn't mention
> 
> ...


I love those bits! I have a similar color and style from AE; my problem is I have trouble applying them to my wardrobe. Kinda the same problem with tassel loafers; I admire them but can't see myself in them. Are those chinos you are wearing them with? I think that looks better then when I was trying to pair them with light brown dress pants.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lieutenant said:


> I love those bits! I have a similar color and style from AE; my problem is I have trouble applying them to my wardrobe. Kinda the same problem with tassel loafers; I admire them but can't see myself in them. Are those chinos you are wearing them with? I think that looks better then when I was trying to pair them with light brown dress pants.


Thanks. Yes, those are Bills Khakis mushroom, or some such color. Someone else made the same comment about finding it difficult to wear bit loafers with various outfits. It never really occurred to me that it might be difficult - then again, I wear tassel loafers fairly often. I'd wear the bits with everything from chinos to odd wool trousers to casual summer suits. Is it the actual "bit" that strikes people as difficult? The style of the shoes actually strikes me as more "casual" than something like lhs because of the rounded seam around the toe box.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, I think it's the bit itself. Tassels are sort of functional ornament, on the end of a lace, but the bit is pure ornament: what does something designed to fit in a horse's mouth have to do with a loafer? + for me, the look suggests an 80s junk-bond salesman, in Guccis. But, I understand they're popular, and that nice people wear them, too. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice! Wear the hell out of them. Find a good cobble to re-sole them for you as needed.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

McGeorge cashmere for $29 bin/ppd


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> what does something designed to fit in a horse's mouth have to do with a loafer?QUOTE]
> 
> Suggest that I'd rather be riding? Great purchase on that McGeorge.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks. with the money I saved on the mcgeorge, I stopped in to sherman bros, to see if they had the flexwelt in dark cognac, in my size: alden out of them, will begin making them in 4 months, so I walked out with these:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Another great acquisition, Rambler. Whenever I visit the Alden dealer here in town I always bring my wife so I don't make any impulse buys. I usually go just to oggle their special order alpine grain Alden lhs and NSTs.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

without impulse buying, I would have nothing :biggrin2:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> thanks. with the money I saved on the mcgeorge, I stopped in to sherman bros, to see if they had the flexwelt in dark cognac, in my size: alden out of them, will begin making them in 4 months, so I walked out with these:


i like your acquisition. enjoy wearing. remember the break in procedure


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Two like new FA MacLeur shirts, two pair like new Orvis flannel trou, also like new 3P Southwick suit (grey glen plaid)

Many thanx to Brothers Cardinals5 and CMDC, respectively. Had enough $$ left from monthly clothes budget to get some (gasp!) retail socks


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

One pair of Corbin Royal Stewart tartan trousers:










plus, two pairs of BB corduroys. Winter in CT is demanding a heavier breed of pants


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> thanks. with the money I saved on the mcgeorge, I stopped in to sherman bros, to see if they had the flexwelt in dark cognac, in my size: alden out of them, will begin making them in 4 months, so I walked out with these:


Breathtaking, simply breathtaking! Very well done, Sir.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

straw sandals said:


> One pair of Corbin Royal Stewart tartan trousers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pants, Straw Sandals. Where did you get them?


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> thanks. with the money I saved on the mcgeorge, I stopped in to sherman bros, to see if they had the flexwelt in dark cognac, in my size: alden out of them, will begin making them in 4 months, so I walked out with these:


Simply fantastic shoes, Rambler! I need a pair!


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I found them on . $27.95 shipped, which was a little steep but fair.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> thanks. with the money I saved on the mcgeorge, I stopped in to sherman bros, to see if they had the flexwelt in dark cognac, in my size: alden out of them, will begin making them in 4 months, so I walked out with these:


"Alice's Law of Compensatory Cash Flow." Money not spent on a luxury one considered even briefly is the equivalent of windfall income and should be spent accordingly. _Calvin Trillin_


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Some nice thrift finds today.

Seemingly unworn Oxxford charcoal flannel suit. My first Oxxford. I'm very impressed.










LE glenplaid sport coat










PRL, Ferragamo (zebras), and Huntington ties


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Great luck at the thrifts today for things in my size (I've been limiting myself to Saturday only thrifting)

BB yellow pinpoint bd (made in usa) - no picture
Gitman Bros. light blue pinpoint bd (made in usa) - no picture

BB Alligator belt (eBayed)









Bills Khakis M2 in an unusual weave - reminds me of Orvis' rhinohide









Suspenders








Bullock & Jones cashmere/silk tie - softest and fluffiest tie I've ever handled









Wool scarf








Hunting Horn cobalt blue saddle-shoulder shetland









And, the great acquisition of the day - Keith Highlander shell shortwings in my size. The quality is surprisingly good and they're noticibly heavier than my Florsheim shells - the sole leather seems thicker.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Cardinals5 said:


> Great luck at the thrifts today for things in my size (I've been limiting myself to Saturday only thrifting)
> 
> BB yellow pinpoint bd (made in usa) - no picture
> Gitman Bros. light blue pinpoint bd (made in usa) - no picture
> ...


Cards,
I am driving up to Greenville to thrift with you my friend. Wow. You strike it rich
Every. 
Single. 
Time.

Nice haul sir.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I was really admiring that Bullock & Jones tie...until I scrolled the rest of the way down. Good grief.


----------



## Per (Oct 11, 2010)

Thrifted a pair of beef roll penny loafers ($40). Made in Germany. Probably in the 80s.

--------------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

That does it Cards. I'm driving over from Easley on my spring break and ransacking the G-ville thrift stores. Nice finds though.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

palmettoking said:


> That does it Cards. I'm driving over from Easley on my spring break and ransacking the G-ville thrift stores. Nice finds though.


If you're in Easley, the Miracle Hill on Main Street and Goodwill on Calhoun Memorial Highway are both regular stops on my route. The Miracle Hill in Easley has produced a Kiton cashmere sport coat, Alden shells, and lots of other goodies. The BB worsted trousers I'm currently selling are from that store (I also bought two pairs of Corbin Natural Shoulder worsteds there yesterday). The Calhoun Memorial Goodwill has produced several Paul Stuart/Hickey Freeman cashmere sport coats, tons of Bills Khakis, Grensons, Aldens, and Allen Edmonds. Just have to hit the stores about once a week since they don't get as much turnover as some of the Greenville stores (not many flippers in Easley).

How's the Goodwill in Laurens? I've never been there, but there are enough bow tie-wearing locals in the Clinton area that it makes me think they might have some good stuff.


----------

